# Fish Not Eating Questions



## mitchb (Feb 26, 2011)

I got my fish about a month ago now. In that month he has eaten half of one silverside.

I know that the fish usually don't eat right after they move which is why I gave it time, but still nothing really. I have tried silversides and beef heart as well as shrimp with shell on and off.

Also tried tying the silversides in fishing line as well as different lighting variations to ensure the fish is not stressed.

The more I continue to look at the fish I realize that he has no teeth at all. I know that they shed them but thought that he might have kept one, or even had one growing back by now.

Just looking for any ideas as to what to do, and I did read the other threads that said he won't starve himself to death. The issue I am having now is that I want to move him to a 90 gallon and was hoping to get him to eat a bit before the move as he probably will get stressed in the move and not eat again for a while.

Thanks


----------



## Redruckus (Mar 13, 2011)

is it just one fish? in a 90gal thats a little over kill dont you think if you have other fish i would say they are rubbing scales because my reds did that they didnt eat any food i put in the tank for 3 months then i asked my expert he said they are rubbing scales/ slime coat off and using that little bit they get for food


----------



## mitchb (Feb 26, 2011)

Redruckus said:


> is it just one fish? in a 90gal thats a little over kill dont you think if you have other fish i would say they are rubbing scales because my reds did that they didnt eat any food i put in the tank for 3 months then i asked my expert he said they are rubbing scales/ slime coat off and using that little bit they get for food


Sorry forgot to clarify that it is supposed to be a rhom based on the id thread that I had started as seen here http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/198885-help-id-fish-please/

There are some pics in there, and he looks healthy just not sure what is up.


----------



## Redruckus (Mar 13, 2011)

how big is that tank now? i had a rhom about that size in a 50gal and he was super healthy and i tryed him in a bigger tank he actualy seemed alot less happy


----------



## mitchb (Feb 26, 2011)

the tank right now is a 45 breeder which is too short i think for him


----------



## Redruckus (Mar 13, 2011)

ya they are a bit short mine was in a longer 50 but one rhom unless your trying to get it to rediculous sizes a 60long is huge for one fish


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Try a nightcrawler. Or some feeder fish.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

What ever you're feeding drop in smaller bite sized pieces and try a variety of different things


----------



## mitchb (Feb 26, 2011)

FEEFA said:


> What ever you're feeding drop in smaller bite sized pieces and try a variety of different things


I did try this with the beef heart and thought that he was going to eat it but he kinda just went at it and nudged it with his head. If that was a human baby or something I would take it he doesn't like it so will try another route.

Is it possible that his lack of teeth is lowering his drive to eat? I thought teeth where supposed to come back within a week or so which is what was making me really start to question why he wasn't eating.


----------



## Redruckus (Mar 13, 2011)

why would your fish be missing teeth? try feeding him live some times they need the movement stimulation


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

Why is your fish missing teeth?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

P's lose and regrow teeth. My RRS lost his upper left row of teeth, then most of his upper row... made him look like an old fish for a while... and he had difficulty eating (hardly ate) during this time... it did grow back in and he eats fine now. Point being, they just seem to lose/regrow teeth sometimes.


----------



## mitchb (Feb 26, 2011)

I went to the store to get feeders today but they looked like death so took a pass until I can get to the better store tomorrow.

Any ideas as to how long teeth replacements usually take? I have read that it is usually very fast but its going on 1 month now with nothing really?


----------



## Redruckus (Mar 13, 2011)

you cant see piranha teeth 80% of the time unless they are very large my natts you can hardly tell they have teeth untill they chomp down on a fish or open ther mouth for some unknown reason even then you have to look for them

i did have a blue diamond for a while as well i didnt notice his teeth untill he ate something


----------



## mitchb (Feb 26, 2011)

yeah for some reason I just kept staring at his mouth when it was moving hoping to catch a glimpse of a tooth but just nothing.

I just thought it was weird that this bigger fish didn't have bigger teeth than my red bellies I had before, which had clearly visible teeth?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I bet they're there you just aren't seeing them. Their teeth don't get big like dovii, atf, or payara. I'd try troutworms or nightcrawlers, few fish can resist the wiggle.


----------

